# 8n



## LONBODEN (Jul 28, 2021)

It sounds like your the 8n Guru?
Long story short;
Bought an 8n front mount distributor, i ran it about a 1/2 hour.
It ran medium, cut out, missed at high rpm.. I decided to tune up (points, condenser, cap, rotor, plugs, wires)
Now will not run!! I thought I was a good mechanic, I’ve meticulously rechecked all to no avail?
great compression, great spark, fuel to plugs, great intake vacuum..
it seems like the points, rotor are firing 
Before/just after TDC? It seems like engine timing is retarded? Unless it jumped time, I changed nothing to cause this?
any suggestions?
Thank You 
Lonnie Boden


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello LONBODEN, welcome to the forum.

You really need to get a shop/service manual for your "new" tractor. I would get an I&T FO-4 shop manual. Cost typically $25-$30. Attached are a couple of U-Tiube videos that might help.


----------



## LONBODEN (Jul 28, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello LONBODEN, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You really need to get a shop/service manual for your "new" tractor. I would get an I&T FO-4 shop manual. Cost typically $25-$30. Attached are a couple of U-Tiube videos that might help.
> 
> ...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

just a wild guess, but mine will not fire up if the fuel tank is fairly low. You may be low on fuel, or have a tank full of old fuel.
You may also have got lucky running it for 1/2 an hour with the fuel in the carb... probably not, but if you have water in the tank you'd be having trouble once the good gas burned up.


----------



## LONBODEN (Jul 28, 2021)

I wish, trying to fire on starting fluid just to rule out fuel issue. No Help?
Thank You


----------

